# HOW LONG WILL WOOD STAY GOOD TO SMOKE WITH????



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm wondering..... If you keep the wood dry, clean  and bug free. How long will it be good to smoke with? Can it get to seasoned?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm smoking with wood now that I've had for years and years David... No expiration date so to speak


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave, There are ones who say there is a difference, but I have wood that is all different ages and I can't tell a difference be it one year or 3 years old.  If age does make a difference, what would the expiration date or "best by" date be on pellets?

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks....that's kind of what I was thinking. I have a bunch of Cherry lumber from the 50's. It should be seasoned by now
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm going to use the scrap as smoking wood and the dust for my AMNPS

Happy smoken.

David


----------

